# NBA Finals Game 6: Spurs @ Heat (6/18 9:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh

*Tuesday, June 18, 2013 | 9:00 pm | TV: ABC*









*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade County

Now or never. No other way to say Must Win.


----------



## Jace

Larry in the house. T-Shirts printed. All for SA.

Need to let that drive us this time.


----------



## 77AJ

Good luck to you guys, game six will be very interesting. Can't wait to see if the Heat coaching staff start over compensating, and tweaking their line ups again. And how much attention will Danny Green get in game six. I certainly like what Pop did by putting Manu in the starting line up to combat the Heats small line up and give Manu a chance to play with starters more, and get his confidence going. 

Good luck to you guys, I like the Spurs chances of finishing the Heat in six. But will see, no team has won two straight games in a row this series. And the Heat haven't done so since beating the Bulls in the playoffs.


----------



## Drizzy

Win this game.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

*G1 vs. Indiana, if we're going to be exact.

I think Spo will give the Miller lineup another chance. Starting lineups are a bit overrated anyway, though they do affect the rotation and guy's chemistry/comfort. The rotation itself will inevitably be tinkered with, but great teams should be able to play through that, as we've seen from SA.

Though he has gotten a few mind-numbingly open looks, Green has been getting a good amount of Heat attention, but has made some absurd 3s. Heat can't do a whole lot more there.


----------



## tone wone

Its probably confirmation bias on my part BUT....

im not comfortable with the D with Miller on the court. Shane actually made a couple of 3's. Its time to bring back the "real" small ball lineup.


----------



## Wade County

Yeah Mike got killed tonight. Might be time to go with Shane, scarily enough.


----------



## 77AJ

Jace said:


> **G1 vs. Indiana, if we're going to be exact.*
> 
> I think Spo will give the Miller lineup another chance. Starting lineups are a bit overrated anyway, though they do affect the rotation and guy's chemistry/comfort. The rotation itself will inevitably be tinkered with, but great teams should be able to play through that, as we've seen from SA.
> 
> Though he has gotten a few mind-numbingly open looks, Green has been getting a good amount of Heat attention, but has made some absurd 3s. Heat can't do a whole lot more there.


Everybody knows every series starts 0-0. The last time the Heat beat anybody two straight times in the playoffs is when they beat the Bulls in the playoffs. You don't carry W's and L's over from series to series. Thats a fact. Indiana traded games with Miami, and so has San Antonio. The only difference is that the Spurs won game one. Which might prove to be the most important game of the series. Just like it proved to be in the Indiana vs Miami series. 

Green is shooting 60 plus percent from three in the Finals. I believe the Heat's three point defense, and defense over all has been bad in this series. It seems this Spurs team, having great shooting, a true big man threat in the middle, and a PG that can break any Heat defender is turning Miami inside out.

The Heat played three teams from the East that had some glaring weakness. Pacers are still a bit green, and have no real depth. The Bulls were with out several of their great players, the Bucks are a borderline playoff team, nothing was expected out of them, and the Heat ran them off the court.

The one and only real advantage coming into this series that many brought up for the Heat was going to be their superior athletic ability, and it seems great passing, sharp shooting, intelligent game strategy by Pop, and over all experience by the Spurs is negating that athletic speed and power possessed by the Miami Heat.


----------



## Jace

23AJ said:


> Everybody knows every series starts 0-0. The last time the Heat beat anybody two straight times in the playoffs is when they beat the Bulls in the playoffs. You don't carry W's and L's over from series to series. Thats a fact.


:laugh:

You sound ridiculous. Re-read your post and now see you meant within a series. No sweat. But now it almost seems you're implying win streaks aren't win streaks beyond 4 games in the postseason. That would be silly. Are you?


----------



## Drizzy

So when a team goes 16-0 in the playoffs it's not a 16 game win streak, but rather 4 separate 4 game win streaks? I guess we'll agree to disagree.

Anyways, I could care less. On to Game 6. Win or lose, I want to get it over with.


----------



## 77AJ

Jace said:


> :laugh:
> 
> You sound ridiculous. Re-read your post and now see you meant within a series. No sweat. But now it almost seems you're implying win streaks aren't win streaks beyond 4 games in the postseason. That would be silly. Are you?


The team that wins the championship W' L' standing is just that. It's why you don't hear anyone saying nationally or etc that the Heat won five straight playoff games until the Pacers won game two. The reason is that everything goes back to 0-0 once a new series begins. The fact is the last time the Heat beat a team in a series two straight times is when they did it against the Bulls.

Also were splitting hairs here. No biggie. Will see what happens in game six, and possibly a gave seven ..


----------



## Jace

Yeah I don't know what kind of nonsensical semantic debate just went on, but I just hope the Heat can start with a one game streak.


----------



## UD40

Nothing is more dangerous than a team/person with their back against the wall.

Time to play like it.


----------



## UD40




----------



## UD40




----------



## -33-

I'll be in the house, and I carry a 4-0 record in the Finals while in attendance. That, combined with an all likely Crawford-officiated game in front of our home crowd, will force game #7.

Miller can't start anymore. Spo needs to move Battier into the lineup and give Birdman some burn instead of UD.


----------



## doctordrizzay

We win tomorrow. We aren't losing game 7 at home in the Finals. That's just not going to happen.


----------



## Drizzy

I'm hearing too much Game 7 talk in the media. Shut the **** up. Win Game 6 first.


----------



## Jace

****. Got scheduled tomorrow night, though I'm off Thursday. Hopefully there's a game to watch. I'll probably be able to catch most or all of G6, but I like to play a couple of hours of ball before games, and that's out the window.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Drizzy said:


> I'm hearing too much Game 7 talk in the media. Shut the **** up. Win Game 6 first.


I'm sure all this crap was said in 2011 too and then boom the Mavs wipe the floor with us. WIN GAME 6 FIRST!!


----------



## doctordrizzay

Hopefully the Heat learned there lesson the first time.


----------



## Wade County

Nervous. I feel like we will play a good game and take it, but who knows anymore.

Danny Green makes the world not make sense.

Glad to see Wade play like he is capable of. Need a full MBP performance...:lebron:


----------



## BlackNRed

We must protect this House.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> Danny Green makes the world not make sense.


:laugh: Seriously


----------



## BlackNRed

watched this vid before we won it last year, may as well do it again.





*I Believe In Us*


----------



## Dee-Zy

I'm nervous as ****.


----------



## UD40

Trying my damnedest to stay busy till tipoff!


----------



## PoetLaureate

I'm dying. I'm going to freak the **** out at every single Danny Green and Gary Neal three, every Chris Bosh missed jumper, every Lebron non-call around the rim, every Wade turnover... ahhhhh


----------



## doctordrizzay

Lebron goes for 40. Book it.


----------



## Drizzy

Too much energy built up...time to hit the gym and vent. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

Got out of my shift tonight!

:yesyesyes:


Drizzy said:


> Too much energy built up...time to hit the gym and vent.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Exactly why I play ball before every game when I don't work.





doctordrizzay said:


> Lebron goes for 40. Book it.


:nonono:

Even if that does happen, it's not necessarily a good thing. I'm happy if he scores 19 in a win. Would like to see the team play well.



Jace said:


> Predicting Joey Crawford and maybe Mauer next game.





> @*IraHeatBeat*  1h *Joe Crawford*, Mike Callahan, *Ken Mauer*, Marc Davis (alternate) your referees for tonight's Heat-Spurs, 9 p.m., ABC.


:yes:


----------



## Jace

For Smithi


----------



## Wade County

Crapping myself. 

We need to play with that game 4 energy and mindset. We have to force this Game 7...we are at home, we are a good team...we just gotta take this. No excuses, we have home court.


----------



## UD40

Been anxiously watching the clock.

The waiting sucks.


----------



## doctordrizzay

what team shows up 2011 crumble? or 2012 resilience?


----------



## tone wone

Pretty confident in the Offense, but I am ridiculous pessimistic about the D. The big 3 have lived in the paint since the UD/Miller switch and game 5 was like the worst paint performance Bron/Wade have had since being teammates and they still managed 104pts, 12 off. rebs., 25ast to just 12to's. Those kinds of numbers usually guarantee AT LEAST a 1 possession game with 2min to go and yet they were fighting just to get it under double digits.

I mean, there's really no D for great ball movement and hot shooting. Unlike most, I dont think the defense in game 5 was terrible. Game 3 was terrible.


----------



## Jace

Probably true. Wish we could either take away their penetration or open shots though, at least in the corners. Then they're also getting good stuff out of Duncan out of the post.


----------



## UD40

Less than an hour!

*LETS GO HEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Drizzy

This series has been too much about how the Heat can stop the Spurs' weapons. It's time to make them worry about stopping us tonight.


----------



## Wade County

Need to have that desperation. We play good when we're desperate. 

No other way to say must win. Keep the back-to-back dream alive!!!


----------



## Jace

We know this team will get buckets no matter what, but we can limit them if we play our "Omega Swarm" D all game. It also feeds our O at home. 

BOATS AFLAME


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Definitely looking for 48 minutes of looking like chickens with their heads cut off on D.


----------



## doctordrizzay




----------



## UD40

*PLAY LIKE A CHAMPION!!!!*


----------



## Jace

No lineup change. Miller starts.


----------



## Wade County

Interesting. He's gotta be aggressive though. His D was highly suspect in Game 5. Everybody sized him up one on one and he either got scored on, or they went to the line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds 36s
> My unnamed source, whose name is Shane Battier, says yes. RT @puroperez: does Birdman play tonight?


..


----------



## Wade County

Surely he has to.


----------



## Drizzy

Need everything tonight.


----------



## UD40

Wearing my customized Heat jersey I got when I was 12 in hopes to bring us luck tonight.

If you're keeping score at home, I'm 22 now...so it's a tad bit on the small side.


----------



## Wade County

FML so nervous...


----------



## Jace

Miller starting, Birdman/Battier likely...No UD? I know we'll see more no-PG lineups.


----------



## UD40

Just noticed I've been tapping my feet for the last few minutes.

God I need this game to start, and end (hopefully in our favor) ASAP.


----------



## Jace

Heart's already racing. Not sure I'll live to see the 2nd half.


----------



## Jace

JULIA DALE GON BRING IT

Anyone know how many times she's done this now? This is like bedroom practice for her at this point. :laugh:

Not just saying this, she's shitting all over Hootie over there in SA.


----------



## Wade County

Palpatations. I wish I didn't care this much sometimes.


----------



## doctordrizzay

SHOULDNT HAVE DRANK COFFEE!!!!!!!


----------



## JJ_79

Let's go Heat!!!


----------



## Jace

For those who care, that was Julia's 21st Heat National Anthem. Crazy.


----------



## UD40

Here we go, fellas!!


----------



## Jace

Sorry but who the **** is Jesse Williams and why was that happening?


----------



## PoetLaureate

I can't even enjoy this shit, how do I detach, asdflksdjflksdfjlskdf


----------



## Wade County

Fuuuck so nervous


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Good to see that 1st Bosh J drop


----------



## Wade County

CB J


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Miller 3333


----------



## PoetLaureate

MILLER


----------



## Jace

A Thriller!


----------



## Wade County

MM3333


----------



## Jace

Nice drive by Miller to the Bosh putback.


----------



## Wade County

Bahhh


----------



## PoetLaureate

Really Wade, really


----------



## JJ_79

Bad call!!!


----------



## Wade County

Scared


----------



## Jace

Wait...LeBron fouled there?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Awful turnover by Wade


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

I don't understand that call against LeBron. Weird one.


----------



## Jace

Teams on pace for about 40 each this Q.


----------



## Wade County

Where's the foul!?


----------



## PoetLaureate

Keep giving up open threes its cool guys


----------



## Wade County

THRIO


----------



## Jace

Bad J Wade.


----------



## Wade County

Cool story open corner 3


----------



## UD40

Shit shit shit shit shit....


----------



## UD40

Oh no. No no no no no no.


----------



## Wade County

Wade playing awful


----------



## Jace

Wow Wade. Compounding and exacerbating.


----------



## Wade County

****


----------



## Jace

Classic Pop TO.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Shot looked good the whole way for Lebron.


----------



## doctordrizzay

I cant beleive they called that on Lebron ....and he cant get that call on O


----------



## Wade County

Confident LeJ


----------



## PoetLaureate

Our defense has been garbage so far


----------



## Wade County

Wade needs to shake it off.


----------



## Jace

If Wade is gimpy TAKE HIM OFF GREEN


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, getting killed with pick and rolls on D.


----------



## JJ_79

There you go D-Wade!!!


----------



## Jace

:dwade:

Nice move and finish.


----------



## Wade County

Wade!


----------



## Jace

That's the J Wade hit in SA he needs to hit. That was ugly. Looked off the second he spotted up.


----------



## doctordrizzay

The officiating is HEAVILY favoured for Spurs


----------



## UD40

Leonard has gotten away with extending that arm twice now.


----------



## PoetLaureate

2 no calls on Leonard


----------



## Wade County

Gotta hit that Dwyane


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> That's the J Wade hit in SA he needs to hit. That was ugly. Looked off the second he spotted up.


Yeah, noticed a weird hitch as well.


----------



## Jace

Leonard could've easily been called for extending his arm in the air. I've seen LeBron get a charge there for less. He hit Miller in the face.


----------



## Wade County

Duncan and Leonard are hot to start


----------



## doctordrizzay

Wade and Lebron both fouled on the last 2 possesions....Miller takes and offensive foul...All no calls.

Rigged


----------



## JJ_79

God, I wish I had englisch commentary, the german one is so onesided for the Spurs!


----------



## Jace

Something seems wrong about Joey Crawford leading officiating crews. His games always have weird calls.


----------



## Jace

Just look at that no-call.

OK Javie, so how'd you feel about LeBron's charge on Hibbert?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron, keep doing that against Diaw please.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Diaw just took 5 steps. 5


----------



## UD40

Anything more than a 2 point deficit feels like 20+.


----------



## Jace

Ugh, in-and-out. Don't tell me this will be one of those games everything bounces against us, including 50-50 calls.


----------



## Wade County

**** sake


----------



## UD40

Duncan is killing us.


----------



## Wade County

3?


----------



## JJ_79

Gotta hit that Bosh!


----------



## Jace

Miller looked helpless against Diaw there. Might want to sub him out.


----------



## Wade County

Duncan


----------



## Wade County

Stops and buckets guys. C'mon! PLEASE


----------



## Jace

Tough J there by LeBron. Good job by Bosh getting the O-board.


----------



## Jace

No NoNo.


----------



## UD40

There ya go, Shane!!


----------



## JJ_79

Common Bosh....


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Duncan is on fire


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Duncan is playing great.


----------



## Wade County

Nice charge by Battier


----------



## Jace

Spo gonna try Birdman because Bosh is dying on Duncan.


----------



## Wade County

FML Chris...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Battier banker 3333

big shot


----------



## UD40

Batti3rrrrrrr


----------



## doctordrizzay

LOL BATTIER


----------



## Jace

BATTIBANK


----------



## JJ_79

Did Battier call that?!


----------



## Wade County

Rio nice


----------



## Jace

Didn't Shane bank a 3 during his hot streak last Finals?


----------



## Wade County

LOL BANE! 333


----------



## Wade County

We need to cool Duncan off. He's hitting everything tonight.


----------



## Jace

Shane: "We'll take it" :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

Duncan and Leonard have 20 of their 24 points.

We have a reasonably even spread so far. Rio leading the way with 7.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Keep playing like this, Neal.


----------



## Jace

Ray that was a little too cray.


----------



## Wade County

Come on Bird. Make an impact.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario 3333

Great start for Mario


----------



## Jace

Rio to the double digits.


----------



## JJ_79

Rio!!!!


----------



## Jace

CRAWFORD NO YOU LIE


----------



## JJ_79

Crawford just awful!!!!


----------



## UD40

That's the right call.

Shane looked to establish himself while Tiago was in the air.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

That foul on Battier could have gone either way.


----------



## Wade County

THRIIIIIOOO#3333


----------



## Wade County

OOOOH looked a charge


----------



## Jace

Was actually a reasonable call.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Chalmers with 10 already...


----------



## JJ_79

No call on LeBron in the end?!


----------



## UD40

+2 after 12 minutes.

I'll take that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

27-25 after 1

Defense has to pick up. Spurs again over 60% shooting.


----------



## UD40

Dear Pop,

Keep Tiago in, please.

Sincerely,

Heat Nation.


----------



## Wade County

Ray


----------



## Jace

Hold on, anyone know if that long 2 by LeBron was changed? His feet were clearly both behind the line on that highlight.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Up 2....Ill take it. Both teams look frantic out there


----------



## Wade County

Is that LeJ gonna be a LeThray?


----------



## doctordrizzay

Jace said:


> Hold on, anyone know if that long 2 by LeBron was changed? His feet were clearly both behind the line on that highlight.


From what I saw his feet were on the line.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

JJ_79 said:


> No call on LeBron in the end?!


Nah, MMA fighting is allowed against LeBron.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Up 2 with the Spurs playing perfect offense, sure whatever. Win 3 more quarters dont care how.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

One question for Pop? Come on Doris Burke.


----------



## Wade County

Looked like a 3 to me on that Lebron shot?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Battier 3333 again


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Three by Battier!


----------



## PoetLaureate

BATTIERRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Green is open again and of course makes a three.


----------



## Jace

Those transition pullups Wade...

There you go Battier.


----------



## Wade County

SHANE LIVES!


----------



## Wade County

How can you still leave Danny Green that open!?


----------



## doctordrizzay

Wow loving anderson right now


----------



## PoetLaureate

Sick move by Wade


----------



## Wade County

Wade!


----------



## JJ_79

WithHotCompanyInMiami said:


> Nah, MMA fighting is allowed against LeBron.


I forgot, we're playing Crawford and the Spurs, my bad!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Very good minutes for birdman.


----------



## UD40

Tiago can't hang, gotta exploit that!!


----------



## Wade County

Nice D by the Birdman


----------



## JJ_79

Common Bosh....


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> One question for Pop? Come on Doris Burke.


Caught her do that at least one time before. And oh what a general question to ask. So cautious.


----------



## Wade County

Wade labouring you can tell, but soldiering on


----------



## doctordrizzay

Lol Elimination game and chalmers is our best player


----------



## Wade County

Terrible shot Chris..no fadeaways!


----------



## Jace

As soon as I read the "gotta exploit Tiago" post, Rio did that.


----------



## PoetLaureate

That was some James Harden shit by Chalmers


----------



## Wade County

Mario ate a few mushrooms tonight. Lookin good.


----------



## doctordrizzay

there you go wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh

1st time in weeks that Wade makes that J.


----------



## Jace

Wade finally hits the terrible J. At least that one was closer.


----------



## Wade County

****ing Parker


----------



## PoetLaureate

Nice to see Wade hit that


----------



## Wade County

Wade nice


----------



## UD40

Wade off Green...about damn time!


----------



## JJ_79

Wade is picking up, what about Bosh there's got to come more!


----------



## Wade County

Spurs still shooting 59%. Seriously, quit hitting everything it's annoying.


----------



## Jace

Re: LeBron's 2/3...From the side view you can see space between his feet and the line. Not sure what angle you saw it from doctor.


----------



## LA68

Wade County said:


> Wade labouring you can tell, but soldiering on


That's what you do in an elimination game. He has all summer to rest. He is the soul of this team tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That is actually the shot that Wade needs to work on the most, along with the catch and shoot J. 

D's will always give him that mid range pull up J. Needs to work on making them pay for it. Gonna be important as he gets older.

As for the catch and shoot J, the worst of the worst can perfect that shot. No reason for Wade to have been as bad at it, as he's in his career. Though in his defense, he's had the ball in his hands most of his career.


----------



## LA68

UD40 said:


> Wade off Green...about damn time!


Wade has to guard Leonard, Green or Parker. Pick your poison.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

1st bullshit 3 by Neal.


----------



## Jace

Requisite BS 3.


----------



## PoetLaureate

WTF IS THIS


----------



## LA68

Wade2Bosh said:


> That is actually the shot that Wade needs to work on the most, along with the catch and shoot J.
> 
> D's will always give him that mid range pull up J. Needs to work on making them pay for it. Gonna be important as he gets older.
> 
> As for the catch and shoot J, the worst of the worst can perfect that shot. No reason for Wade to have been as bad at it, as he's in his career. Though in his defense, he's had the ball in his hands most of his career.


You do realize you're talking about one of the best to ever play this game ??


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade got Green in the air and didnt get a foul call. Wow.


----------



## JJ_79

Finally Bosh!


----------



## Wade County

Tough by CB


----------



## JJ_79

Common Bosh...


----------



## Wade County

Rio!


----------



## Wade County

Duncan


----------



## UD40

Duncan is showing Bosh what the post is all about.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Way too easy. Come on Bosh


----------



## Wade County

**** sake


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> That is actually the shot that Wade needs to work on the most, along with the catch and shoot J.
> 
> D's will always give him that mid range pull up J. Needs to work on making them pay for it. Gonna be important as he gets older.
> 
> As for the catch and shoot J, the worst of the worst can perfect that shot. No reason for Wade to have been as bad at it, as he's in his career. Though in his defense, he's had the ball in his hands most of his career.


I agree, just at the time I consider many of them bad shots because of how his skill has atrophied. I like some of his spots ups, as well as some of his pull ups. Sort of depends on his body language during them and what the situation is in the possession.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Lol these refs


----------



## Wade County

Duncan obliterating us


----------



## Wade County

1 more foul and we're in the bonus. Gotta draw it.


----------



## Wade County

LeBron needs to start scoring...


----------



## doctordrizzay

Lebron only with 5 points. Might have to retract that 40 point statement. Lol


----------



## JJ_79

Jace said:


> I agree, just at the time I consider many of them bad shots because of how his skill has atrophied.


True, but some goes to that bad knee! It's hard to hit J's with one leg! But he's got some work to do.


----------



## UD40

Duncan...


----------



## Jace

Force Duncan to miss and give up the board.


----------



## Wade County

**** me. Rebounds.


----------



## JJ_79

Wade County said:


> LeBron needs to start scoring...


And he needs to take it to the hole, less J's!


----------



## UD40

WAYYYYYYY late on that call...but I'll take it.

:clown:


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wow a call for Lebron?


----------



## doctordrizzay

I swear the refs werent going to call that if Lebron made it


----------



## Wade County

LBJ for 2


----------



## JJ_79

Late call really late call!


----------



## Drizzy

Finally Duncan.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

JJ_79 said:


> True, but some goes to that bad knee! It's hard to hit J's with one leg! But he's got some work to do.


I'm talking about stuff going as far back as the 2010 season.


----------



## Wade County

In the bonus now. All fouls for free throws. Build a lead.


----------



## UD40

I LOVE IT, BIRD!!


----------



## Drizzy

Need a run. Too close given how they shoot from deep.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## doctordrizzay

okay that was NOT a travel on Mario


----------



## Jace

Why'd Rio shoo Bird away from the pick there? He was juiced. Mucked up the possession.


----------



## LA68

How could Birdman not be used in every game ??


----------



## Drizzy

BIRDMANNN


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Drizzy

Build this lead by the half.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UD40

Joey f'ing Crawford.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Lebron needs to stop trying to drive from 10 feet in. Just pull up for the mid range.


----------



## Drizzy

I'd settle for keeping this lead....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

Calling the left arm.


----------



## Wade County

Finish LBJ...Come on...


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

We really need to stop Timmy.


----------



## JJ_79

Jace said:


> I'm talking about stuff going as far back as the 2010 season.


His J got better since then but he's still got work to do! F'in refs!


----------



## Wade County

We have noone that can contain Duncan


----------



## Drizzy

Bad shot ray


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

Ray you can't take that 3.


----------



## Wade County

Sigh


----------



## UD40

Lebron...DO SOMETHING!


----------



## doctordrizzay

Lebron.....


----------



## Drizzy

Lebron....come on...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LA68

Manu might be the Heat's best assist man tonight


----------



## PoetLaureate

SHOOT THE ****ING BALL LEBRON QUIT TRYING TO FORCE THE DRIVE


----------



## Jace

Man...


----------



## Wade County

OMFG


----------



## UD40

> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds 15s
> I have no idea what LeBron did on that possession. Got to go into Diaw like, I don't know, a good player goes into a bad one.


BINGO!


----------



## Basel

I really thought LeBron would take more advantage of being left open.


----------



## Wade County

Duncan has half their teams points.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Lebron yet again is too shook to shoot the jumper. He hates being guarded like this but it's so effective. SHOOT IT!


----------



## Wade County

Lebron treating these defenders with too much respect. How can Boris Diaw be a Lebron stopper? How can Lebron go from being elite midrange shooter to non existent?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron's last 2 drives... Yikes.


----------



## Jace

I hate when Ray has these games where he forces dumb drives and takes awful 3s. Too horrible ones tonight. And a bad drive or two.


----------



## UD40

Keep it up, Manu!!


----------



## JJ_79

Duncan 21 Pts....


----------



## LA68

Is that Lamar Odom out there ?? :whatever:

Some guy is passing and just shooting jumpers with #6 jersey


----------



## Jace

Released on the way down. Not looking confident in the LeJ after the good start. He seems to have most of his good shooting games on the road, jumperly speaking.


----------



## Drizzy

LeBron 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade County

LeBrick


----------



## Wade County

FML


----------



## JJ_79

Bosh makes me sick tonight!


----------



## Jace

Wow Bosh.


----------



## UD40

Uh oh.


----------



## Drizzy

23 for Duncan. Wow.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

Come on guys what is this?


----------



## Wade County

Duncan is...I have no words


----------



## Jace

Bosh is shook.


----------



## Smithian

I could not hate Chris Bosh more. Useless piece of human feces.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Really frustrating to see Duncan play like this and we defend so bad against him.


----------



## Wade County

We ****ing suck


----------



## Jace

No travel?


----------



## UD40

Not good. Not good at all.

Shit.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Forget it, it's over


----------



## Wade County

**** THIS ****ING SHIT


----------



## doctordrizzay

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jace

Oh my god we can't hit a jumper. They'll score here.

Called it.


----------



## Drizzy

Are you****ing kidding me


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LA68

It seems Duncan is controlling the paint on both ends. The Heat will not go strong to the hole when he's in. 

And how about Diaw on LeBron ??? LeBron is dribbling but, not driving


----------



## UD40

Do or die.

Feel free to join the game, #6.


----------



## Wade County

you've got to be ****ing kidding m,e


----------



## Jace

There was conjecture our Js would brick with all the games we've played, but hot damn that was ugly.


----------



## doctordrizzay

That was some of the most pathetic basketball on Miami Heats part


----------



## Wade County

2011. Rinse. Repeat.

I'm ****ing embarassed right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

What an awful end to the quarter.


----------



## doctordrizzay

That locker room is going to be messy


----------



## Smithian

Burn in hell, Bosh.


----------



## Wade County

Pathetic. Absolutely pathetic.


----------



## Jace

We seem to be settling for the first option after the drive though. Not moving the ball like we do at our best. We look very shaken.


----------



## Wade County

Spurs are at 58% shooting. We still have not figured it out after now 6 quarters.

I'm shocked, but shouldn't be.


----------



## JJ_79

Big 3 have to show up and we got to hope that TD runs out of gas!


----------



## UD40

Laying in my bed in silence for the next 15 minutes.

Gotta get off the grid and calm down.

Sheesh.


----------



## Wade County

Lebron is a team worst -10.


----------



## Jace

Holy shit we plummeted down to 41%. They're still near 60. What happened to Bosh hitting open jumpers? Those were great looks.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Interesting too see if/what Spoelstra and the team does in the next half to try stop Duncan.


----------



## Smithian

Mickey Arison should consider firing Pat Riley for signing Bosh. Worst contract in NBA history. With Carlos Boozer we're working on a 3-peat


----------



## LA68

Jace said:


> We seem to be settling for the first option after the drive though. Not moving the ball like we do at our best. We look very shaken.


How about mr. coach make some adjustments ?? You can't just rely on your stars. 

Put Birdman out there at least do something !!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

James and Bosh is 6-17 combined. :/


----------



## LA68

Smithian said:


> Mickey Arison should consider firing Pat Riley for signing Bosh. Worst contract in NBA history. With Carlos Boozer we're working on a 3-peat


Riley is a part owner. You can't fire him. 

You do know Riley already sold his Miami home and is moving back to SoCal ??

He may be on his way out as we speak !


----------



## Jace

Eleven FGs for Duncan? Can't we try to get him in foul trouble or something?


----------



## PoetLaureate

I'm trying to stay positive, it's just a 6 point game here, but ****


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

We have no chance to win this game if Bosh and LeBron keeps play like this.


----------



## Jace

LA68: We've known for awhile he won't be around much longer. He's hinted at moving back to Cali.


----------



## Wade County

The Big 1: Mario Chalmers.

The Big 3 can get ****ed. Rubbish half of basketball by the 3 of them. This is how you respond in an elimination game, for the NBA Championship?

FOH


----------



## LA68

Jace said:


> Eleven FGs for Duncan? Can't we try to get him in foul trouble or something?


The Heat can use you, can you coach ??

How about have whoever has the ball just run into Duncan and throw the ball up until the call fouls ? Spurs have no other big who can do what he does. 

Pop would do it !


----------



## LA68

Jace said:


> LA68: We've known for awhile he won't be around much longer. He's hinted at moving back to Cali.


Bosh selling his pad too. Maybe they all know something ??


----------



## UD40

We need this type of attitude and confidence coming in to the 2nd half!!!


LETS GO HEAT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UD40

Bring in The Warden to 'lockdown' Timmy...eh? eh?

I know...I tired. We some slap stick comedy to try and keep our spirits up.


----------



## UD40

Pulling out all the stops for this one!

C'mon, fellas...LETS GO GET 'EM!


----------



## Wade County

Gonna have to find something. Hope Juwan is throwing chairs.


----------



## UD40

Now or never.

Live to see another day, or have your legacy questioned ruthlessly.

The choice is theirs.


----------



## Wade County

Burn the boats. Now or never.


----------



## UD40

Bron doesn't have that killer look in his eyes he had last year.

Not a good sign.


----------



## LA68

And how do you explain giving up 58% shooting ?>


----------



## JJ_79

LeBron has to get rid of his Team-Texas flunk!


----------



## Wade County

Of course. Manu 3.


----------



## Jace

Rio again.


----------



## LA68

Wade broke down. That's real bad news


----------



## UD40

Spo is caving.


----------



## JJ_79

And here come the refs again...


----------



## Drizzy

I'm devastated. I know it's not over but it feels like it is.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

Gloria Estefan in the house. Just like back in 06.


----------



## UD40

Why Bron isn't trying to do something on offense is beyond me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat in the penalty the rest of the quarter


----------



## LA68

Can Chalmers ever play within the offense ?? And just be the role player he is ?


----------



## UD40

Had all the faith in the world in guys like Bosh & Spo before this series.

Starting to really lose it now.


----------



## LA68

Manu is keeping the Heat in it. Not over yet.


----------



## Drizzy

I thought Bron was over this stuff.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

Never would've thought Cole wouldn't play in a series with Tony Parker.


----------



## Jace

Nice J Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Great drive by Mike


----------



## Jace

Miller getting inside!


----------



## PoetLaureate

Lebron looks way better this quarter, all his moves are forceful and with a purpose. Keep it up, especially when the Spurs go on their inevitable run.


----------



## Jace

Chalmers leads the team in FGM with only have of Duncan's.


----------



## Wade County

Rally boys. COME ON


----------



## Jace

Whoa Crawford. That's crazy.


----------



## Jace

Duncan was over Miller's back.


----------



## UD40

Welp...


----------



## Wade County

FOH Crawford


----------



## Jace

Of course. And Wade had the ball.


----------



## JJ_79

No foul on Wade, way to go refs....


----------



## LA68

Now Parker wants to join the party


----------



## Wade County

**** sake


----------



## Jace

Wow LeBron. He wasn't missing that shot during the regular season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron's gotta make that


----------



## PoetLaureate

Cut it to one, Spurs about to go on a huge run, here we go


----------



## Wade County

These refs man


----------



## doctordrizzay

Wow Lebron.


----------



## LA68

When is the last time LeBron went strong to the hole and finished strong ??

Its always some funky lay up that he misses. You don't get calls for that.


----------



## UD40

Lebron.

That's it. I have nothing left to add. Such a joke right now.


----------



## Wade County

Looks and smells like Game 5. Cut it to 1, they make a run.


----------



## doctordrizzay

How the **** can the Heat get disrespected by the Refs at home


----------



## Jace

Ugh...


----------



## IbizaXL

all i know is, i never want to see bosh in a heat uniform ever again. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Worst part of that mini 5-0 run was that it was all off of 2nd chance opportunities.


----------



## PoetLaureate

If we don't score this possession it's game over, calling it now


----------



## JJ_79

With these refs we were lucky to even get to the finals and LeBron can't play against teams out of Texas!


----------



## Wade County

Back out to 6.


----------



## Wade County

Lebron is 3-10.

Bosh 4-11.

We're lucky it's only 6.


----------



## UD40

My hand is hovering over the panic button.


----------



## Jace

Need some MBP.


----------



## PoetLaureate

yep its done


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Pathetic call against Miller.

Turnover by LeBron now.


----------



## Wade County

****


----------



## Jace

Wow LeBron. He's been gone the majority of this series.


----------



## Wade County

Barring something unforseen, we're done.


----------



## Jace

Leonard did throw his shoulder into him there.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

It must be done now...


----------



## Wade County

Mailing it in. 2011 redux.


----------



## UD40

Well...I'm about ready to utter the words.


----------



## Jace

Wow, what a way to go out.

And-1s every time down. Can't believe this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Unbelievable.


----------



## Wade County

Lebron James kryptonite.

JJ Barea and Boris Diaw.

****ing joke.


----------



## Wade County

Spurs can taste it now. We're done.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Every single one of Kahwi's offensive fouls would have been called on Lebron tonight


----------



## doctordrizzay

The Refs are like **** THE HEAT.


----------



## Wade County

Glad to see the halftime rev up did something. 

We don't deserve to wear the crown.


----------



## JJ_79

It's over, great refs, LeBron who can't play against teams out of Texas, Wade on one leg and Bosh who just played good on the Raptors....


----------



## Wade County

Payed so much attention to Danny Green, forgot about the best PF of all time.


----------



## Wade County

We look defeated.


----------



## Jace

Wade...Fadeaway?


----------



## Wade County

Can't even battle down low without a foul now.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Not sure about that call.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat got into the penalty with 8 minutes to go in the quarter, yet its the Spurs living at the line.


----------



## Jace

OK, the officiating is piling up.


----------



## Wade County

Cool, thanks Joey!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

No ball movement at all.


----------



## Wade County

That's a ****ing joke


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Battier 3333


----------



## Jace

Thank you Shane.


----------



## Wade County

Battithray


----------



## Wade County

Wade J


----------



## Jace

My oh my...


----------



## doctordrizzay

WE ARE GETTING ****ED BY THE REFS.

****ED!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade County

Joke


----------



## Wade County

Wow


----------



## Jace

Sit Ray. He's lost composure.


----------



## Wade County

**** this shit


----------



## IbizaXL

refs on spurs side so blatant

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade County

2011. That's all I can think.

Another chance lost.


----------



## UD40

So we've burned the boats...but failed to realize everyone was still on them and doesn't know how to swim.


----------



## Jace

Wade trying red shoes.


----------



## UD40

Well...here we are.

12 minutes to save it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

12 minutes left. Down 10. 

So much has to change for us to win this game. Maybe too much.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

It's hard to see Spurs lead with 10 points against us with Neal and Green being ineffective. Thanks, Big Thre... :/


----------



## Wade County

10pt deficit. 1 quarter.


----------



## Basel

This series has been all about runs. It's not over just yet.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

LeBron: 3-12 FG.


----------



## LA68

When is the last time a Heat ran someone over going to the hole ??

When you in soft, you don't get calls. 

And what exactly is Spo doing about it ?? Maybe he should get a tech to wake them up ?


----------



## UD40

Basel said:


> This series has been all about runs. It's not over just yet.


I applaud the optimism...but it's donezo.


----------



## doctordrizzay

WithHotCompanyInMiami said:


> LeBron: 3-12 FG.


8 of those misses he was fouled on.


----------



## IbizaXL

things ive noticed:

terrible officiating. just lopsided against miami.

miami continue to settle for jumpers. for some reason.

too much iso play. for some reason.

the team lost their nuts and rarely attack the paint.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade County

Are we going to cave? Or fight?

12 minutes. 10 points.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

doctordrizzay said:


> 8 of those misses he was fouled on.


Well, yeah. You are right there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario 3333


----------



## Jace

Big Thrio


----------



## IbizaXL

also...can we finally admit spo sucks as a coach?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ


----------



## Jace

There's that LeFinish.


----------



## LA68

Heat against the Spurs b team. If you have a run, make it now


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Miller 3333

With one shoe :laugh:


----------



## Jace

ONE SHOE 3!


----------



## Basel

Told you guys it's a series of runs. Game isn't over yet.


----------



## doctordrizzay

MIKE MILLER with 1 SHOE hahaha


----------



## Wade County

Thriller!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

When you're Mike Miller and you've played with no back and no shooting thumb, why the hell would a missing shoe matter?


----------



## PoetLaureate

It's hard to get excited about any of this shit right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Been here before. Make a run to get back in the game, only to allow a run right back.


----------



## LA68

If only they would continue to give the ball to Miller....


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LA68 said:


> If only they would continue to give the ball to Miller....


If only it were that easy.


----------



## LA68

Anybody notice Chalmers/Miller are 10/14 ??


----------



## Wade County

4pts...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

They live off of bullshit shots


----------



## Jace

Rio2LBJ 

Nice play.


----------



## Wade County

FOH Splitter


----------



## Wade County

Hopefully a dunk gets him going


----------



## Wade County

These fouls are crap!


----------



## Wade County

LBJ!


----------



## Wade County

****. Can't catch a break.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

The refs need to see those fouls against LeBron.


----------



## Wade County

Unbelievable


----------



## Jace

LePost. There you go.


----------



## doctordrizzay

This is WAY TO MUCH FOR ME


----------



## LA68

Miller's a good player.... when he gets time


----------



## Jace

I'm shaking.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Holy shit. Danny Green missed that. Shocked!


----------



## PoetLaureate

Keep that headband off Lebron


----------



## Wade County

Come on guys...


----------



## Wade County

Dammit! Wish Bird finished


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Nice block by LeBron and the shot now.


----------



## e-monk

miller fist full of jersey bad call duncan didnt foul anderson bad call - just sayin


----------



## Jace

There you go :manbearpig:


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Wow, what a layup by Allen.


----------



## Basel

Miami leads. Again, I told you it isn't over.


----------



## doctordrizzay

I cant beleive what im seeing from Lebron


----------



## Jace

SANS THE BAND LEBRON SANS THE BAND


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat lead!

My heart cant take this shit...


----------



## Wade County

LEBRON!


----------



## LA68

This is why you have to stick with your team through thick and thin... because you never know


----------



## Wade County

This is too much!!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate

This is all because Birdman missed that second free throw to leave it a 2 point game instead of one, I guarantee it


----------



## Wade County

COME ON!!!!


----------



## Jace

e-monk said:


> miller fist full of jersey bad call duncan didnt foul anderson bad call - just sayin


Noticed both. The latter was more egregious. The jersey grab happens every possession. Not to mention the Heat have gotten their fair share of hosing.


----------



## Wade County

Do we stick with the lineup? Or bring Wade/CB in?


----------



## doctordrizzay

OMGGGGG


----------



## Wade2Bosh

So it was the headband that was holding Lebron back!!


----------



## Jace

This is what we need LeBron.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Time to put Wade in?


----------



## Wade County

That's it LBJ, take it!


----------



## Wade County

Dying here. Absolutely dying.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Im shaking ****...****ING SHAKING


----------



## Jace

Wade might have to stay out, but then we could run into that Utah situation again. LeBron seems to be enjoying the spacing though.


----------



## Wade County

Lose the headband Lebron.


----------



## Wade County

Free throws. PLZ


----------



## Wade County

:|


----------



## Wade County

3pt game...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

There you go, Bron!


----------



## Jace

Nice LeBron.


----------



## LA68

Duncan and Diaw out there together. Lets see if LeBron stays aggressive


----------



## Jace

Rocking back and forth like Brad Pitt in 12 Monkeys.


----------



## Wade County

Too quick LBJ!


----------



## Wade County

Dammit, opportunity lost


----------



## Wade County

Dammit!


----------



## Wade County

Finish now Dwyane. Play big!


----------



## LA68

I don't like that call, Wade has a right to get position


----------



## Jace

Damn.


----------



## Wade County

WHAT!!!!


----------



## doctordrizzay

hahahaha offensive foul???


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

LeBron can't help that Parker is short.


----------



## Wade County

Getting the stops. Need a bucket out of this timeout.


----------



## PoetLaureate

We need a bucket. Two possession game. Burn the boats. Stay the course.


----------



## Wade County

Shaking. Losing it. Dying.


----------



## Wade County

ENERGY BUS. PURITY. DO. NOT. LET. GO. OF. THE. ROPE!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The changes in team shooting percentages this series have been crazy. They seem to flip by the minute, no matter how far apart they are.

Heat now shooting 48% and the Spurs 45%. Spurs were in the high 50's while the Heat were in the low 40's late in the 3rd.


----------



## Drizzy

I CAN'T TAKE THIS.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

FFS, Wade.


----------



## Jace

HORRIBLE shot guys.


----------



## Wade County

I feel like crying. Serious.


----------



## LA68

Notice, the Heat are back to jumpers since Diaw/Duncan came back


----------



## Wade County

Wade....WTF!


----------



## Wade County

Wade at the line...


----------



## PoetLaureate

even the ****ing free throws are barely going in


----------



## Jace

But Miller's jersey tug was worse?


----------



## LA68

Down to the wire


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Duncan pushed Bosh there.


----------



## Jace

DUMB TAP WADE


----------



## doctordrizzay

WADE WHY DIDNT YOU JUST HOLD THE REBOUND????


----------



## Wade2Bosh

ugh, 2nd chance opportunity for the Spurs. They've been deadly with those.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wade. sigh.


----------



## Jace

Wade had Ray right in front of him to tip to.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Maybe Spurs should have been called for that.


----------



## Wade County

Rebounds. Of course. Get the stop but not the board. 

Story of our season!


----------



## Wade County

Close to back court there on Green


----------



## Drizzy

This is just too much for me.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Three by Parker.


----------



## Wade County

That was a huge lost rebound. Huge.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Like I said, deadly.


----------



## Jace

Of course.


----------



## Drizzy

Bad feeling about this.


----------



## Jace

Wow guys.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Chalmers just cost us the championship


----------



## Wade County

****


----------



## LA68

Heartbreaker !!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Game 1 all over again.


----------



## Drizzy

Andddddd now we're down.


----------



## Wade County

No. You can't do this to me.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Chalmers and Wade...


----------



## Jace

The spacing hurt us on that last possession. Wade should've stayed out. May've cost us the championship.


----------



## Wade County

You can't script this.

Wade taps the board out, goes backcourt, not called, Green TO. Parker a miracle three, Chalmers goes Wario and Parker scores, now we're down 2.

**** sake.


----------



## Jace

Can Spo take Wade out for this possession?


----------



## Wade County

I'm actually going to lose it if we lose this game


----------



## PoetLaureate

I'm not even mad anymore, if Parker's going to hit that then fine


----------



## Wade County

Must get the bucket here.


----------



## Wade County

No


----------



## Wade2Bosh

OMFG


----------



## Jace

LeBron...


----------



## Jace

No sports media all summer for me.


----------



## LA68

:yesyesyes: I better never hear another word about James.

In the crunch against a midget....... he passes it off


----------



## Wade County

This is the worst sporting pain i've ever felt.


----------



## UD40

Much rather have lost by 30+ than lose like this.

Damn it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That's the season.


----------



## Wade County

We threw it away


----------



## Jace

Pathetic. What a flop to a season. I don't solely blame LeBron, but he didn't deliver like he could've.


----------



## Wade County

Unbelievable


----------



## doctordrizzay

Thats our season


----------



## Wade County

Heartbroken


----------



## Wade2Bosh

3 possessions, 3 turnovers.


----------



## IbizaXL

no one delivered. they took a back seat and played lazy.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

Completely imploded. Was so tired of hearing all the "Heat haven't lost two in a row since.." talk. Irrelevant. Team hasn't been the same.


----------



## Wade County

I can't believe what happened in this final 2 minutes.


----------



## doctordrizzay

oh god lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Delaying the inevitable.


----------



## Jace

Now imagine if we didn't make one of those awful turnovers.


----------



## Wade County

Le3.


----------



## Wade County

Why did we ever take Miller out. He was ballin.


----------



## Mamba v2.0

NO MORE OF YOUR CRAP HERE!


----------



## Wade County

REBOUND


----------



## Jace

Check his feet oh god.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Three by Allen. Tough shot.

5.2 seconds left.


----------



## PoetLaureate

NO DONT DO IT TO ME OH MY GOD


----------



## Wade County

THRAAAY!


----------



## Jace

ITS A 3

STOP AND BOARD


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Need the best defensive possession of their life.


----------



## Wade County

My god.

My ****ing god.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

OT

This mutha ****ing team man...


----------



## Wade County

Why is Ray in for a defensive possession...


----------



## Jace

I feel like I should just piss myself and get it over with.

That LeBron 3 felt like a garbage make. Wow.


----------



## PoetLaureate

I cant do it, I cant take it anymore


----------



## Wade County

OT!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jesus Shuttlesworth.


----------



## Wade County

I am actually going to die.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> Why is Ray in for a defensive possession...


Not that he would've come out, but that was an official timeout so no subs can be made.


----------



## doctordrizzay

WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWEtargsertsertse


----------



## Jace

Ray. Walter MF'ing Ray.


----------



## Jace

Let's go baby. Fire it up.


----------



## Jace

Not getting good shots.


----------



## Wade County

****


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh and1!

great pass by Lebron and great leak out by Bosh


----------



## Jace

:bosh1:+1


----------



## Wade County

Bosh!


----------



## Jace

FTs...


----------



## Jace

Second ****ing chance points man.


----------



## Wade County

Why did nobody block out diaw?


----------



## Jace

Bosh never boxes out after he gets beat.


----------



## Wade County

Wade....


----------



## Jace

We're still not playing anything close to good offense.


----------



## Wade County

Wade has ****ed us time and again today


----------



## Wade County

Please


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Great D


----------



## PoetLaureate

Chris Bosh swallowed up that whole possession, excellent ****ing defense


----------



## Wade County

REBOUND


----------



## Jace

Heat bucket here please. Of any kind.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> Wade has ****ed us time and again today


Just paid some of it back with a nice feed to Lebron and box out on Duncan


----------



## Wade County

Please bucket here


----------



## Wade County

PLEASE


----------



## Wade County

My heart...


----------



## Jace

Nights like these make me really feel like a crazy person.


----------



## Wade County

I feel like crying


----------



## PoetLaureate

Just make a damn shot


----------



## Wade County

Bucket. Please.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Nights like these make me really feel like a crazy person.


Nights like these make me envy people who could care less about sports.


----------



## Wade County

My stomach


----------



## Jace

Shit.


----------



## Wade County

****


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wade2Bosh said:


> Nights like these make me envy people who could care less about sports.


It was easier rooting for the treadmill Wade-Beasley version of this team


----------



## Wade County

In and out. Devastating.

Gotta get a stop here.

58 seconds of the best basketball of your lives.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron's gotta work on that jump hook when he's in the post and turns into the paint. 

We got one of the best at that hook in our organization. Would be nice to see him work with Zo in the offseason.


----------



## Wade County

A bucket there would've been HUGE


----------



## Jace

Oh god. Green stops another LeBron break.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Now we'll lose possession because Mauer swallowed his whistle.


----------



## Wade County

No call!!!


----------



## LA68

fumbly bumbly


----------



## Jace

Damn man.


----------



## Wade County

Gotta be kidding me


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Good strip looking at the replay.

Danny Green is playing the series of his life.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Win it with defense, do what you have to do


----------



## Basel

Wade2Bosh said:


> Now we'll lose possession because Mauer swallowed his whistle.


There was no need to blow it. Great defensive play.


----------



## Jace

How is that call even off Green on the floor?


----------



## Wade County

Can't believe this shit


----------



## IbizaXL

i still dont understand why miller was taken out

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PoetLaureate

CHRIS BOSH SAVES IT YET AGAIN


----------



## Wade2Bosh

BOSH!


----------



## Jace

Duncan was hugging LeBron before they called that.

Wow Bosh. Huge.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Basel said:


> There was no need to blow it. Great defensive play.


Yup. Check my next post. Saw it that way after the replay.


----------



## Wade County

Please get a bucket!!!


----------



## Jace

Save us Ray.


----------



## Wade County

GREAT D!!!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Wade, Wade, Wade... so tired on this.


----------



## Wade County

Please Ray....PLEASE


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Allen makes both!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jesus Shuttlesworth our savior.


----------



## Jace

I'm seeing a therapist after this series no matter the result.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Should Allen got called for that? I couldn't see if Manu got fouled.


----------



## Wade County

JESUS!!!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Jace said:


> I'm seeing a therapist after this series no matter the result.


Take Wade with you. :/


----------



## Wade County

I thought Ray played great D there.

NO 3's!

NO AND 1'S!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

No Parker?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

BOSH!!!!!


----------



## Jace

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## UD40

WHAT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jace

THE SEASON WAS OVER THO


----------



## UD40

LETS GOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## UD40

SEE YOU THURSDAY, SPURS!!!!!

OH MY GOD!!!!!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

CHRIS BOSH.


----------



## Wade County

CHRIS ****ING BOSH!

ADGVFUDOSIFGSDUOYFS

OH MY GOD!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Wade2Bosh said:


> No Parker?


No, it was clear that he was subbed out.


----------



## Jace

Serious mental realigning needed before G7, though. We looked like shit most of this game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade2Bosh said:


> Delaying the inevitable.


See, when I posted this, this was what I meant :yes:


----------



## Wade County

I SEE IT BUT I DONT BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate

I don't even know what I witnessed


----------



## Wade County

RAY ALL IS FORGIVEN


----------



## IbizaXL

i still say putting wade at the end made things much more difficult than it would have.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

GREEN ALMOST GOT OPEN THOUGH

WITH SPLITTER AND DUNCAN ON THE FLOOR


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Aubrey Plaza ‏@evilhag 2m
> BOSHHHHHJHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHJEKTBRIENDJEJDJDJDJJDJDJJFHRJDRJDIRJDJDBOSHHHHHJNJJJJJJHHJJJJJJJJJJJJEJDHFJRJDJRJRJRJJRJR #bosh


:laugh:


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Just lets hope for better officiating and that Wade stops taking dumb shots.


----------



## Basel

Can't ever count this team out. They're a championship team for a reason. Congrats fellas. Game 7 is going to be epic.


----------



## Wade County

Wade was a -15

Miller a +15

+/- made sense for once.


GAME 7!!!


----------



## Jace

Yeah we definitely made things harder on ourselves. Spo needs to get more creative with Wade when LeBron's on the floor. The O gets ugly.

Wish I could make that RARC3 a woman and have sex with it. The LeBron one too. It's a threesome!


----------



## PoetLaureate

If we win game 7 that Ray shot might be the greatest in Heat history


----------



## BlackNRed

Man my freakin chest hurts. I might die before I have a chance to see game 7. ****


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Tom Haberstroh ‏@tomhaberstroh 50s
> LeBron is now averaging 23.3 points, 10.7 rebounds and 7.5 assists in the 2013 Finals.


Imagine if he wasnt struggling?

Seriously though, he's been 3-13 in like 3 or 4 of these games.


----------



## Jace

People left the ****ing building. They came back though.


----------



## UD40

Guys, want to make this moment sweeter?

You should see how pissy Celtics fans are on my Twitter & FB. Makes this 10x better!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

He's being forgotten about because of how crazy this game was, but lets not forget about Mario Chalmers. 

20 points on 7-11 shooting, 4-5 from 3


----------



## Wade County

I asked which team would respond. Are we 2011 or 2012?

Did we get our answer?

More importantly...can we use this to take Game 7. On our home court. For the Championship.

**** YES!


----------



## Jace

So much LeBron "will he" conjecture re: headband coming up. Fun.


----------



## Wade County

Rio was epic, besides his huge Wario turnover near the end of the 4th.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Bayless is unbiased as ever:

Skip Bayless ‏@RealSkipBayless 4m
LeBron did lot of good things in the paint in 4th q and OT but refs saved him from being the goat (instead of G.O.A.T.) w/ 3 late turnovers.

Skip Bayless Skip Bayless ‏@RealSkipBayless 6m
REFS LOOK THE OTHER WAY TWICE IN FINAL SECONDS, DEPRIVE SPURS OF FIVE FREE THROWS! JUST SICKENING.

Skip Bayless Skip Bayless ‏@RealSkipBayless 8m
UNBELIEVABLE! REFS AGAIN SWALLOW WHISTLES AS BOSH OBVIOUSLY FOULS DGREEN ON LAST-SEC THREE! SHOULD'VE BEEN 3 FREE THROWS TO TIE.​
LOL.


----------



## Wade County

I hope LBJ loses the headband. Whatever it was, it gave him an edge. Take whatever mental edge you need man.


----------



## Wade County

Does anyone even listen to Bayless? Where was the foul? Clean block by CB


----------



## LA68

It aint over till its over.... and you get to do it all over again in a couple of days.


----------



## Jace

How razor thin a stand narrative teeter. LeBron was about to go Mega Choker Act III in the media, and now we're still alive.


----------



## Basel

I still can't believe Ray hit that 3. Even for him, that was a TOUGH 3 to hit.


----------



## LA68

One thing we do know....LeBron may be the best player in the world. But, he is not clutch


----------



## Basel

Wade County said:


> Does anyone even listen to Bayless? Where was the foul? Clean block by CB


A lot of people were saying there was a foul. Even the announcers said it was a foul. Not just Skip here.


----------



## Jace

^It was a foul, not always called in that situation though. Whatever, this clearly wasn't a conspiracy to get a Heat win, and you'd think the league would want 3 FTs for another OT.

Man, I got so mad when I saw that yellow rope. BURN THE ROPE.



Wade County said:


> I hope LBJ loses the headband. Whatever it was, it gave him an edge. Take whatever mental edge you need man.


Can't lie, would be pretty cool if he ditched it the rest of his career because of that moment and this game.


----------



## LA68

Basel said:


> I still can't believe Ray hit that 3. Even for him, that was a TOUGH 3 to hit.


He's only the best 3pt shooter....ever


----------



## UD40

Wade2Bosh said:


> He's being forgotten about because of how crazy this game was, but lets not forget about Mario Chalmers.
> 
> 20 points on 7-11 shooting, 4-5 from 3







:dwade:


----------



## Wade County

I don't want to go back and read the posts I did about 45-1hr ago :laugh: I was ropeable!

Now...elated. Cloud 9. Euphoric.

Game 7 for the Championship. In our house.

God I hope this dub gave the guys some confidence. The Spurs are shrewd, they'll make adjustments. We need to also. They outplayed us badly for 90% of tonight.


----------



## Jace

I mean, G7 for all the marbles. That's exciting. I'd rather a Heat sweep, but this is the apex of basketball. Last game of the season no matter what.


----------



## Wade County

Basel said:


> A lot of people were saying there was a foul. Even the announcers said it was a foul. Not just Skip here.


Is that right? Im watching with no audio - so didnt know. Looked clean to me (in my rose tinted glasses  )


----------



## doctordrizzay

PoetLaureate said:


> If we win game 7 that Ray shot might be the greatest in Heat history


Im still in shock


----------



## BBallfan78

WithHotCompanyInMiami said:


> The refs need to see those fouls against LeBron.


They're only fouls if there is physical contact. If the stay puff marshmallow man could stay standing, he might get 50 points a game. It takes more than breathing on someone or looking at them for there to be a foul called. And Lebron is just as physical on the other end. If they are going to call every tiny foul against him, then they need to do the same when he's putting elbows in players chests.


----------



## Jace

Wade County said:


> I don't want to go back and read the posts I did about 45-1hr ago :laugh: I was ropeable!
> 
> Now...elated. Cloud 9. Euphoric.
> 
> Game 7 for the Championship. In our house.
> 
> God I hope this dub gave the guys some confidence. The Spurs are shrewd, they'll make adjustments. We need to also. *They outplayed us badly for 90% of tonight.*


Which means we're the ones with more adjustments to make. This was basically a loss that we saved via 2 insane 3s. We barely survived a masterful Duncan game.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Basel said:


> A lot of people were saying there was a foul. Even the announcers said it was a foul. Not just Skip here.


Haters say its a foul....If people think that was a foul on Green then the Heat should have shot 65 freethrows that game.


----------



## Jace

My head hurts.


----------



## Jace

Green made a great play on that LeBron transition drive, but similar contact was called a foul twice for Leonard. It's silly for the MVP to be officiated so sternly in his building.


----------



## UD40

Can we reschedule these games for, like, noon? No way in hell I can go to bed after that!


----------



## Jace

Is it crazy if I just sit in front of my TV until G7? Superstitious. :laugh:

I was deciding whether or not I wanted to even watch the trophy presentation. Bracing myself for Tim Duncan annoyingness. This still doesn't feel real.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Wade County said:


> I don't want to go back and read the posts I did about 45-1hr ago :laugh: I was ropeable!
> 
> Now...elated. Cloud 9. Euphoric.
> 
> Game 7 for the Championship. In our house.
> 
> God I hope this dub gave the guys some confidence. The Spurs are shrewd, they'll make adjustments. We need to also. They outplayed us badly for 90% of tonight.


They were not that good. It was motly Duncan and Leonard.

We must keep defending threes like we did today. Great job on that.


----------



## UD40

> Damian Lillard ‏@Dame_Lillard 21s
> 32 , 11ast , 10rebs... And a huuuuge win. But I bet I will see a lot of Lebron hate tonight. #SeeWorld #YoureNoGood


...


----------



## OneBadLT123

Tremendous game by the Heat. Kudos to them for not giving up as they played their hearts out and so did the Spurs. I was rooting for Spurs fans the entire time, but this was the game I believed that they would come through. Ray Allen and Chris Bosh saved the season as Lebron kept choking down the stretch. It was Bosh and Allen that made game winning plays. Congrats to the Heat for a terrific game 6.

Funny 6+ months of hard work, so many big time shots, so many beast mode performances, so many great clutch plays, so much adversity overcome to make it to the biggest stage, the NBA FINALS, and it all comes down to just 1 freethrow.

1 Freethrow. Make it = Championship, miss it = probably a disappointing end.

Amazing.

Sadly i think its over for the Spurs. They looked spent after this game and they were spent. Tim Duncan played so well as i expected him to and TP was so clutch but he just ran out of gas and just was out.

Congrats to the Heat and their fan base again...well deserved win...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Gotta expect Fatigue to play a factor in game 7. Tim Duncan played amazing, but also played 45 minutes. And the Heat left it all out on the floor tonight. Hopefully the home crowd can give them the adrenaline in game 7.

Held the Spurs to only 5 made 3's. And Green was only 1-5 from 3. Cant expect that again, unless this was just Green coming down to his normal averages. I refuse to believe that though :laugh:


----------



## UD40

> Dan Le Batard Show ‏@LeBatardShow 7s
> You've watched a pretty good game when Mike Miller's shoeless 3 is the 412th most memorable play. Feels like it happened in February


True!


----------



## IbizaXL

doctordrizzay said:


> Haters say its a foul....If people think that was a foul on Green then the Heat should have shot 65 freethrows that game.


my point exactly.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade County

Duncan was incredible in that 1st half. Not sure how we slowed him...the double I think. 

Kawhi has played well all series. I guess you can't stop everyone.

Im still mad about that Parker 3 over LBJ in the 4th!


----------



## UD40

> Israel Gutierrez ‏@IzzyESPN 26s
> Manu: "I have no clue how we're going to be reenergized. I'm devastated. But we have to. There's no Game 8."


Love every letter in this statement.


----------



## doctordrizzay

OneBadLT123 said:


> Tremendous game by the Heat. Kudos to them for not giving up as they played their hearts out and so did the Spurs. I was rooting for Spurs fans the entire time, but this was the game I believed that they would come through. Ray Allen and Chris Bosh saved the season as Lebron kept choking down the stretch. It was Bosh and Allen that made game winning plays. Congrats to the Heat for a terrific game 6.
> 
> Funny 6+ months of hard work, so many big time shots, so many beast mode performances, so many great clutch plays, so much adversity overcome to make it to the biggest stage, the NBA FINALS, and it all comes down to just 1 freethrow.
> 
> 1 Freethrow. Make it = Championship, miss it = probably a disappointing end.
> 
> Amazing.
> 
> Sadly i think its over for the Spurs. They looked spent after this game and they were spent. Tim Duncan played so well as i expected him to and TP was so clutch but he just ran out of gas and just was out.
> 
> Congrats to the Heat and their fan base again...well deserved win...


Lebron single handedly got the Heat back in the game. The **** game did you watch?


----------



## BlackNRed




----------



## UD40

I have people on my end trying to get me to take their "it's hard to lose when you have 8 guys on the court" BS. If anything, I feel bad that their hate for this team got in the way of them enjoying what is an instant classic.

But nah, they'd rather point fingers and say it's muddied.

Their loss.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Tony said he was cramping at the end of the game.


----------



## OneBadLT123

doctordrizzay said:


> Lebron single handedly got the Heat back in the game. The **** game did you watch?


What part of down the stretch do you not understand? Ray Allen and Chris Bosh is what forced game 7. Not James


----------



## UD40

BlackNRed said:


>


Just watched this again and flexed my arm and yelled like it had just happened for the first time...still can't believe it.


----------



## Wade County

Lebron was poor down the stretch, but he did hit that 3 right near the end, and had some big plays still. His 4th quarter was largely excellent.

Ray's three and Bosh's defense got us over the line though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Look how big this thread is. Holy shit :laugh:


----------



## Drizzy

Wow. I'm in shock. Still. Permanently.


----------



## UD40

Right now, I really find it hard to believe that the Spurs can shake this one off.

"Experts" said all series it's better to get blown out than to lose a heart breaker. And this was a heart breaker if I've ever seen one.


----------



## Wade County

That Spurs loss was like, the opposite of what they did to the Warriors in that Game 1.


----------



## Wade County

I hope that this Game isn't a precursor for a Game 7 meltdown on our home floor. That would be crushing.

Right now i'm going to enjoy this win. Unbelievable.


----------



## Jace

LeBron has played a 4-game, 5-game, 6-game, and now 7-game Finals.

Think Pop is aware of how hilarious he's being with his classic responses?

There's a German media guy who asked Pop and Spo the same exact "question." "Please talk about how Chris Andersen played." How German is the Birdman anyway?


----------



## Drizzy

I screamed so loud when Ray hit that 3. Knocked over my drink all over the carpet and didn't give a single ****.


----------



## UD40




----------



## Wade2Bosh

Watching that 3 again and noticed Norris Cole jumping like a mad man on the bench.


----------



## Wade County

^ Noticed that too. Was hilarious.

Anyone else notice UD was inactive?


----------



## doctordrizzay

Spo really needs to bite the bullet and keep wade off the court next game. Miller is playing alot better on D than him AND spreads the floor


----------



## Drizzy

Wade County said:


> Anyone else notice UD was inactive?


Wow. I did not actually. Was too nervous...every player was a blur.


----------



## Wade County

Wade will get a chance to show he can push through. He played well in Game 4 and 5, just came back to earth today - particularly after the collision.

If he's struggling and momentum sits with a Lebron led shooter lineup, i'd say he will ride it for as long as he can.

Hoping for a Mike Miller 2012 Game 5 performance from either Thriller, Battithray (hit 3 tonight!), Thrio or Thray.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> ^ Noticed that too. Was hilarious.
> 
> Anyone else notice UD was inactive?


Juwan and Jarvis were inactive. UD was a DNP-CD


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

https://twitter.com/warriors

What's happening there? Haha.


----------



## Wade County

What is our record with the Birdman playing now?


----------



## Drizzy

I don't remember when it was...but I hated Wade taking a midrange J with the game on the line (like 50 seconds left in OT with a 1 point game...is that right?)


----------



## PoetLaureate

They cheated death. They literally died and somehow came back. I don't know how that affects the game 7 mentality, but this team hit the absolute brink and somehow survived.


----------



## Jace

That Bosh board leading to the Ray 3 was tremendous.


----------



## Wade County

Wade2Bosh said:


> Juwan and Jarvis were inactive. UD was a DNP-CD


Ah right. Makes more sense. ESPN were showing Juwan as active with no UD, so they just ****ed up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

WithHotCompanyInMiami said:


> https://twitter.com/warriors
> 
> What's happening there? Haha.


That's pretty cool. They had Draymond Green take over their twitter during the game.


----------



## Jace

Yeah Drizzy, that Wade J was horrible. Never even looked for LeBron. He was clearly thinking it was 2006.


----------



## Wade County

Drizzy said:


> I don't remember when it was...but I hated Wade taking a midrange J with the game on the line (like 50 seconds left in OT with a 1 point game...is that right?)


Correct. We just had a timeout, and the shot we got was a Wade fading away J from 18-20. Awful.


----------



## Jace

Haven't watched the LeBron presser yet, any headband talk?


----------



## Jace

OK...just saw. "The headband was the least of my worries at that point." It'll be back Thursday.


----------



## Wade County

Bummer - LBJ should shave the dome and go all MJ on their ass


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Dave Hyde ‏@davehydesports
> Poppvich wanted out of the arena so badly he didn't wait for bus. He demanded a ride ... bomb squad captain gave him one.


:laugh:


----------



## Rather Unique

BALLS.. That s all gentleman. 1 more!!!!!


----------



## doctordrizzay

If we win game 7. We should probably all get Ray Allen jerseys...or new ones if you already have one


----------



## doctordrizzay

Apparently when the Spurs were up 5 at the end of regulation they started rolling out the trophy and merchandise to get ready.


----------



## Drizzy

doctordrizzay said:


> Apparently when the Spurs were up 5 at the end of regulation they started rolling out the trophy and merchandise to get ready.


Don't blame them, gotta be prepared. Still a huge motivating factor though if our players saw it by any chance.

Still cannot believe this game. I can't even do anything. I was gonna get some writing done...not a chance. Just sitting here stunned.


----------



## Smithian

Fantastic, gentlemen. Fantastic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Look how high NoCo was


----------



## Jace

This game reminds me of the "Human Sacrifice" scene from Fight Club.










Heat practice is going to be much livelier than it would've been in a comfortable win. Hopefully we capitalize on it. We thought we were dead. New appreciation for life.

Ray's 3 shouldn't be diminished win or lose. That was 3-point MF King shit.


----------



## Drizzy

NoCo Hops.....before it even went in.......


----------



## Wade County

I still feel dizzy.


----------



## Smithian

That was major balls by Ray. Shane Battier type balls. I approve.


----------



## Jace




----------



## doctordrizzay

This is exactly how this game went for me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Few hours later. Still cant sleep. Still cant believe this game.


----------



## Drizzy

Wade2Bosh said:


> Few hours later. Still cant sleep. Still cant believe this game.


Glad I'm not the only one. I'm watching it again (sped up) on DVR right now at 230AM.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 77AJ

hell of a game, congrats to you guys. what a roller coaster we all just went on.


----------



## Drizzy

Just saw that first half again. Duncan was crazy and Leonard tip at the buzzer still pisses me off.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Drizzy

Just realized LeBron bricked quite a few late game shots to tie the game. Still very impressive for a "bad" game.

That Ray 3 stills feels epic the 100th time seeing it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Drizzy

That wade fadeaway J? Wasn't with 50 seconds left.

12 seconds left. Up 1. Gave the Spurs control of their own fate. If it weren't for Manu coughing it up, that shot would have haunted us all summer.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

Yeah I thought it was worse than 50 seconds. Remember being sure the ball would get to LeBron, even if he'd been struggling a little bit. A basket there felt vital.


----------



## BlackNRed

Dang I woke up so happy today then I realized we gotta win one more or this exhilarating win will go down the tubes.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Drizzy said:


> That wade fadeaway J? Wasn't with 50 seconds left.
> 
> 12 seconds left. Up 1. Gave the Spurs control of their own fate. If it weren't for Manu coughing it up, that shot would have haunted us all summer.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That was hands down the worst shot of his career.


----------



## Jace

Bosh tells the early leavers to stay home for G7.



> Speaking to reporters before practicing at the American Airlines Arena on Wednesday, Chris Bosh had a message to those who weren’t willing to stick around and support their team until the final buzzer had sounded.
> 
> “For all those guys who left, don’t come back for Game 7,” he said.
> 
> Fans that did leave attempted to return once they learned of the comeback, but arena policy states that once you leave, you’re not allowed back. Bosh was asked if he felt this punishment served them right.
> 
> “You can’t get let back in after you leave,” Bosh said. “I know that. Hell, I’ve been to games. You can’t leave a game and then come back. It doesn’t make any sense; you left. It’s not punishment, that’s protocol.”
> 
> Heat head coach Erik Spoelstra maintained his stance from late Tuesday, when I had asked him what the effects might have been seeing arena staffers line the court with a yellow rope in preparation for a potential trophy presentation to the Spurs. He was too focused on the game to realize that anyone had left.
> 
> “[I just heard] that walking here,” Spoelstra said Wednesday. “I didn’t have any idea about it. It’s one of those situations where I think every single one of us — somebody asked me last night about the yellow rope. I don’t think any of us saw any of that until afterwards. We were fully engaged in the moment.”
> 
> Bosh and LeBron James, however, told a different story.
> 
> Regardless of the reasons that those in attendance decided to bail, Bosh wasn’t in a forgiving mood a day later. And he would prefer that if those supposed fans stay away for the final game of the season.
> 
> “You never give up,” Bosh said. “People gave up on us, and they can stay where they are and watch the game at home.”


F 'em. Stay around to applaud your team's season. It's the last game of the year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Seriously. The pics of them outside trying to get back in should be hung throughout the arena, and if those ****ers come back, boo the hell out of them. They are an embarrassment.


----------



## Jace

> @*JoeGoodmanJr*  13s Nuts. RT @*HPbasketball* NBA confirms that Duncan was illegally substituted by the Spurs after Ray Allen 3 review. Wow. http://cbsprt.co/103pLjW


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Was about to come and post that. How crazy would that have been? Wonder what they would have done if Parker had made that shot? Wow.


----------



## UD40

Steve Javey said all they could've done would be to send Duncan back to the bench and not allow it.


----------



## Jace

Imagine trying to get 20,000 fans and TV space for as little as 5 seconds of basketball to be replayed. Imagine the Spurs celebrating a championship that gets negated. Would be the weirdest situation.

Didn't know that replay we did @ATL during the XX season was the first since '82. Nuts. Remember it being funny that during such an awful season we lost two games in one night after the replay and ensuing game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Just thinking about the entire scene that could have come from that. Spurs hoisting the championship after a miraculous Parker shot, all the emotions of the Spurs being champs, the talk of their legacy and the Heat having to face so many questions, and the talk of their own legacy. Then comes the next day and this breaks, with a protest being issued and a possible replay of the final seconds... mg: 



> ESPN Research ‏@ESPNResearch
> Heat-Spurs Game 6 scored 14.7 overnight rating, making it the 4th-highest rated of the 63 NBA Finals games telecast on ABC
> 
> Only ABC NBA Finals games w/higher rating than Heat-Spurs Game 6 were: 1) LAL-BOS '10 Game 7, 2) DET-LAL '04 Game 5, 3) DAL-MIA '11 Game 6


Game 7 ratings are gonna be huge.


----------



## Jace

Love looking at the reactions after the Thray. The yellow rope people are all fistpumping and smiling...even a photographer. Hate seeing those glaring empty orange seats in the background, but I guess it serves as a reminder of how dead we were.

Just saw this from last night:



> @*TyLawson3*  23h F**k it!!!!! I'm never wearing my headband again either!!!!!!


:laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate

Watching 4th quarter highlights and it still doesn't feel real. What an insane final 30 seconds. When I watch Parker hit that step back three I get a sick feeling in my stomach even though I know how it ends.


----------



## Jace

That 3 felt like his G1 shot. Ominous. Fortunately it turned out not to be.

Underrated drawback to coaches choosing to be on the offensive side during the 2nd half: Seeing their bench react to the Parker shots, the Splitter shots, etc. Blair in particular was pissing me off.


----------



## Drizzy

PoetLaureate said:


> Watching 4th quarter highlights and it still doesn't feel real. What an insane final 30 seconds. When I watch Parker hit that step back three I get a sick feeling in my stomach even though I know how it ends.


That 3 and the ensuing stop-step-flip shot sequence that took it from 89-86 Heat to 91-89 Spurs is just devastating.

When you watch the two TOs by Bron that follow that sequence...you can see why a lot of people had a hard time believing we could win. 

Still stupid to leave the arena though. Stand up and clap for your damn team that just went to Game 6 of the NBA Finals...not to mention they won you ungrateful fans a title last year and have been to the Finals 3 straight years.

/rant


----------



## doctordrizzay

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=dNMGjuAPOZY#at=50


----------



## Dee-Zy

Wade2Bosh said:


> Just thinking about the entire scene that could have come from that. Spurs hoisting the championship after a miraculous Parker shot, all the emotions of the Spurs being champs, the talk of their legacy and the Heat having to face so many questions, and the talk of their own legacy. Then comes the next day and this breaks, with a protest being issued and a possible replay of the final seconds... mg:
> 
> 
> 
> Game 7 ratings are gonna be huge.


3) DAL-MIA '11 Game 6 was higher?

Interesting...


----------



## Jace

Probably because LeBron still hadn''t won yet.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Jace said:


> Probably because LeBron still hadn''t won yet.


Clearly...people now a days want to see people fail more than succeed.


----------



## Drizzy

doctordrizzay said:


> Clearly...people now a days want to see people fail more than succeed.


True for some reason. Especially with the casual fan.


----------



## Ben

I'm laughing so much watching NoCo at the start of this, from when LeBron gets the ball to a few seconds after Ray hits the 3, he's like a little kid :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

Underrated part of that whole sequence was CBs gigantic offensive rebound and quick decision to find Thray. 

Just an amazing, amazing game.


----------



## Drizzy

Wade County said:


> *Underrated* part of that whole sequence was *CBs gigantic offensive rebound* and quick decision to find Thray.
> 
> Just an amazing, amazing game.


Especially this part.

Can't take anything away from the shot, but the events leading up to those iconic moments often go unnoticed.


----------



## Jace

As much as we malign Bosh for his rebounding, one of his boards saved the season.

Love NoCo's cheering. He and UD were dropped out of the rotation for this game, but were going nuts cheering teammates on from the bench. Love to see that.

What's cool is, if we win it all, we can say 11 guys contributed important minutes at some point during the postseason run. Been crazy seeing guys put up huge games in one series, and be DNPs in others (UD, Cole, Bird, Mike...Battier and Joel to a lesser extent). That means Rio and Ray are the only Little 12ers whose minutes were never in question.



doctordrizzay said:


> Clearly...people now a days want to see people fail more than succeed.


Exactly.


----------



## -33-

Great seats at Game 6


----------



## Wade County

Mad jelly. What a game to be at.


----------



## UD40

Wait...can some PLEASE explain the last 20 seconds of this game to me?

Still refuse to believe it was real.


----------



## UD40

In fact, I don't think I ever will fully comprehend it!


----------



## Jace

LeBron, Bosh, and Ray were your BOYS in the closing seconds.


----------



## Dee-Zy

-33- said:


> Great seats at Game 6


I don't get the arrows, because they are pointing to 2 known people or just because that was a great view of the huge 3?


----------



## Dee-Zy

Or because it shows the people who stayed?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The arrows point to him. That's where he was sitting.


----------



## Dee-Zy

who is him?


----------



## Jace

SD. He's pointing himself out from the video.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Who is SD?

I feel like an idiot, I am completely lost.


----------



## Jace

ShaqDiesel. Now -33-. The one who posted the pic.


----------



## UD40

The "inside source" for many Heat posters here.

The night before The Decision, he sent me a coded message that spelled out "Bosh" "Wade" and "Bron."

There have also been many other times where he's shared some secret info that's turned out to be true, but that was definitely the one that sticks out the most to me.


----------



## -33-

UD40 said:


> The "inside source" for many Heat posters here.
> 
> The night before The Decision, he sent me a coded message that spelled out "Bosh" "Wade" and "Bron."
> 
> There have also been many other times where he's shared some secret info that's turned out to be true, but that was definitely the one that sticks out the most to me.


Mutombo traded to the Nets. Look at my first 20 or so posts on this site. That was my 1st big one. 

Many Zo signings, retirings, etc. 

SVG getting fired

Those were the good old days...now I'm sort of out-dated but I still roll through and read from time to time.


----------



## Jace

SVG WAS FIRED?!!?!?


----------



## Dee-Zy

Jace said:


> ShaqDiesel. Now -33-. The one who posted the pic.




aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah. geez. That took a while for me to get.

:yesyesyes:


----------

